# Swelling after spay



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Megan, Mittens and Moppet were spayed last Thursday. They were done underneath rather than on the side and I have noticed that the area where the cut is (the stitches are dissolvable and I can't see them) is swollen. It is a bit swollen on Mittens and very swollen on Moppet. The cut isn't infected and looks clean. Neither kitten minds me touching the area so I don't think it is sore at all. They are both still very lively, eating fine and purring as usual.

When I have cats spayed in the past I have never noticed any swelling but it has always been a cut on the side.

I didn't have the cats spayed at my usual vet as I got some help from a charity. It's quite a drive and because of work commitments it would be difficult to take them in but if they need to then of course I will - my fur family must come first.

At the moment my plan is to 'phone the vet first thing in the morning and ask their advice but thought I would ask here to see if anyone has any ideas?

I am feeling really worried about them and hope nothing has gone wrong.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I noticed similar with one of mine,she was spayed midline as she was operated on in a emergency,due to pyro.Im sure it will settle down,its still early days as long as it isnt weepy or red and hot i wouldnt worry


----------



## Cocobean (Dec 8, 2008)

I remember years ago when my mum had her cat spayed midline she was a bit swollen for a day or two but it went down.

I would say if you are at all concerned then phone your vet for advice. they are usually happy to put your mind at rest over the phone if they can.

Hope they are all ok.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

It sounds like scar tissue swelling. I think it is more likely to happen in a midline spey rather than on the flank. Im sure it will go down really quickly. If you are concerned ring your vet but for gawds sake don't let them tell you its a post op hernia, this happened to a cat of mine years ago, the poor thing had another op less than a week after her spey and it turned out it wasn't a hernia at all just post op sweling, I was absolutely furious.

Izzie


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I've had a good look at Moppet this morning and it looks like there is a lump under the swelling I can move from side to side.

I 'phoned the vet practice and am taking her and Mittens in early tomorrow to see a vet nurse. I had a nurse appointment for me but have cancelled it. My car has to go in though and I can't cancel that as I am a community worker and am worried it is just going to die on me.

I can't see a vet tomorrow only a nurse because the vet is booked up the times I could make. I do two jobs and my Managers have been pretty tolerant with me taking time off for the kittens, bunnies with myxo and more recently a poorly hamster but I think they are reaching the end of their understanding 

The vet nurse said it didn't sound like an emergency and Moppet is still purring, eating and playing. She doesn't wince at all when I touch the lump and it isn't infected.

I went to this vet as an animal charity paid a large proportion of the spay cost. I can see it ending up costing more than if I had gone to my own vet. I just hope they let me pay in instalments if Moppet and Mittens need another op.

My fur family are soooooo stressful!! I just hope they are going to be OK. Once I collected them from being spayed I thought I could relax.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

* some cats do have some swelling after their op, but if there is no reddness and the cats are ok in no discomfort then it could just be the after affects of the scar tissues healing, The vets nurse should be able to say if there is any infections under the skin, i hope they are ok  keep us informed, *


----------



## Cats Slave (Sep 12, 2008)

I was in exactly the same situation a few weeks ago! Hesper had a swelling the size of a ping pong ball under the skin that I could move and wasn't attached to the skin. She was spayed more than 3 weeks ago and it's more or less gone down, just a small lump slightly south of the remaining stitch. I got a free post-op check if I wanted which came in handy.
Hopefully it will go down before your appointment and you won't need to take her in.


----------



## bearlady25 (Nov 23, 2008)

you should call YOUR VET and tell them what is going on and see what thay say.never know if something is not right,ss to here that


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone - especially Cats Slave - I feel lots better after reading that your fur baby had something similar. 

I have been worrying all afternoon (although I did get some work done!) and I have just got in. The kittens have wolfed down their tea and are busy chasing each other around upstairs. They seem absolutely fine in themselves. I will still take them in in the morning to see what the vet nurse says. Hopefully it will go down with time.

I'm glad I never had children - couldn't have coped with the stress


----------



## Cats Slave (Sep 12, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> Thanks everyone - especially Cats Slave - I feel lots better after reading that your fur baby had something similar.
> 
> I have been worrying all afternoon (although I did get some work done!) and I have just got in. The kittens have wolfed down their tea and are busy chasing each other around upstairs. They seem absolutely fine in themselves. I will still take them in in the morning to see what the vet nurse says. Hopefully it will go down with time.
> 
> I'm glad I never had children - couldn't have coped with the stress


Glad I could help! I was very worried, it was the size of it that freaked me out, but others on here reassured me that they'd had the same too, so it's good that I have returned the favour so to speak!


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

our cat mimzy had the same.it is common 4 them 2 get a hernia after being spade in this way.the vet couldnt tell when he looked at her so she had a scan 2 make sure.it was fine no hernia just a reaction 2 the stitches.had 2 take her back again a weel l8r just 2 check.she now has a clean bill of health but im glag i had it looked at.c what the nurse says 2 moz x


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

This is the first time I have cats spayed underneath rather than on the side. I've had a lot of female cats over the years and have never had any problems at all after a spay - none of them have worn the plastic collars after or needed to. 

I guess I will soon find out what the problem is. Am not looking forward to the drive tomorrow. When I took them before they cried all the way there - no fun at all whilst driving in busy traffic in a car that needs fixing 

They were snuggled on my bed but I have put them in 'their' room with supper as they scamper around during the night and I need my beauty sleep. It also means they can't get out of the cat flap so I know they are safe.

They are such loving, purring little bundles of mischief I hate to think of them being poorly


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww mimzy was the same running round etc so chances are its just a reaction but better getin it looked at.i was expecting her 2 b spade on the side 2.but they have obv changed it.seems 2 cause more probs tho dont know why they have started doing it this way? x


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

I had the same thing happen last year,it was a large lump.When i took her back to the vets they said it was where the inner stitches had been done and the swelling would go down.They gave some abs, and it was down a few days later.But speak to the vet to be sure as every fur baby is different.
Hope everything goes okay hun.xxxxxx


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Well the lumps had gone down slightly on both Moppet and Mittens but I took them to the vet anyway. When I got there the nurse said there was no way she could look at the cats, they would need to be seen by a vet and the person who had told me that was new and had got it wrong!!

The vet did see me but I had to wait a little while and noticed just how shabby the place was. When I got into the consulting room it wasn't any better - wallpaper peeling etc. The vet wasn't wearing a green coat or anything - just jumper and trousers. He was really rough with Moppet. Took her out of the carrier and almost threw her upside down - I was horrified. He had a very quick look and said that there were no stitches which was unusual. I said I had been told they were dissolvable but I guess she could have taken them out. 

He said it was just reactive scarring and should subside within two weeks and to bring them back if not. 

I'm relieved but won't take them back there again. If I am worried I will take them to my own vet, although I guess she may not be able to help as she didn't do the op. I know aesthetics aren't that important in a vets but it didn't look particularly clean either.

I took them there as I got help from an animal charity and had to use that vet which is in quite a rough area. I had Tigger neutered there and he was fine as is Megan. I feel very guilty about having left my three babies there for a whole day and hope he wasn't as rough with them when they were spayed. Poor little furballs.

When I got them home they were still loving and purry - animals are so forgiving. Am going to spend the evening with them giving them lots of cuddles. I've told them they will never have to go back to that horrible place again - which I guess is very ungrateful of me as I had the spays done for £60 instead of £180!

Hopefully, they will all be OK now.

Thank you all for your support. It makes so much difference 'talking' to people who understand.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww glad there k hun.like you said take them 2 ur own if u have any trouble.when times are hard you have 2 do what is needed sometimes.xx


----------

